# Chainsaw Carving and Signs.



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2010)

Two pictures from Tupper Lake Woodsmens Day's.



Zap


----------



## smokinj (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking to do somthing like that.. My stand is going to be made of logs set in post holes squared out and somthing like that hanging...Looks Like you had a great time!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I am looking to do somthing like that.. My stand is going to be made of logs set in post holes squared out and somthing like that hanging...Looks Like you had a great time!



It was a good time Smokin, next year we will try and get there for Saturday and Sunday. I noticed the carvers had between 6-9 different chainsaws that they used.

Zap


----------



## RAY_PA (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd like to get a 'name' sign, like the one he has there in the pic with the signs...can anyone here help out with some contact info?


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2010)

RAY_PA said:
			
		

> I'd like to get a 'name' sign, like the one he has there in the pic with the signs...can anyone here help out with some contact info?



Ray I have the book from the Woodsmen’s Days I'll see if anyone did advertising and get you a phone number. Give me until tonight.


zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2010)

RAY_PA said:
			
		

> I'd like to get a 'name' sign, like the one he has there in the pic with the signs...can anyone here help out with some contact info?



Ray I just fired off a email to Tupper Lake, one way or another I'll get the phone number.


Zap


----------



## RAY_PA (Jul 12, 2010)

awesome, thanks! I have been looking for somehting like that for a while. Gotta love this site!!


----------



## fossil (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the carved raptor, that guy's got some talent.  The signs look like a cub scout pack project.  I know what "SLEDDIN'" is, but what the heck is "SLEDIN'"?   %-P   Rick


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2010)

RAY_PA said:
			
		

> I'd like to get a 'name' sign, like the one he has there in the pic with the signs...can anyone here help out with some contact info?




Ray nothing in the book so I'll wait for the reply off the email plus I can make a few calls to get a number.


zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 13, 2010)

RAY_PA said:
			
		

> I'd like to get a 'name' sign, like the one he has there in the pic with the signs...can anyone here help out with some contact info?



Ray here are the numbers for Bob (Buzz Saw Bob) Home - 1-585-948-5832 and the cell is 1-716-880-4154 which I used to get a hold of him, they are out of Batavia, New York.


Zap


----------



## Uper (Jul 13, 2010)

I've got a couple of maples in my yard that I need to drop.  I'm going to leave about 6 feet and attempt to carve something decorative.  I'm a total novice, so if I mess them up, I'll just cut 'em into firewood.  The wife would like a saw to run, so I may purchase something small to use for the carving and for her enjoyment.  Anyway, I'm watching these displays with a lot more interest than I did at one time!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 13, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> I've got a couple of maples in my yard that I need to drop.  I'm going to leave about 6 feet and attempt to carve something decorative.  I'm a total novice, so if I mess them up, I'll just cut 'em into firewood.  The wife would like a saw to run, so I may purchase something small to use for the carving and for her enjoyment.  Anyway, I'm watching these displays with a lot more interest than I did at one time!



Uper have fun, I watched some of the chainsaw carving contest and these guys are good. If I can keep my splits the same length thats art for me.

Zap


----------



## RAY_PA (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, Zap. I'll give him a call and see if he can hook me up. Thanks again!


----------

